

Add Emoji picker to any text field 🎉🎉🎉😻 - brendannee
https://github.com/wedgies/jquery-emoji-picker

======
civilian
* Huh, that's cool.

* Does it use the same emojis that github uses?

~~~
jlavarj
We built this in a way that you can swap between Github Emojis, Twitter Emojis
or Apple Emojis.

